# Cycle country remote blade angle kit



## d2hornets58 (Jul 17, 2012)

Has anyone ever used the cycle country remote blade angle kit. I was just wondering how it workes? Does it just pull back the lever so the plow swings freely or can you actually turn the plow with it.
Thanks


----------



## CycleCountryPro (Sep 19, 2008)

The Cycle Country remote kit only pulls the lever back and then you have to hit something with the blade to make it turn. It doesn't actually turn the blade itself.


----------

